# Ram's frequency?



## bilibom (Jan 8, 2006)

Hello.
I suspect that my ram is not in the proper frequency.
Could u plz tell me how to check which my frequency is, then how to set it in right number?(266, 333, 400 etc)
Thanks


----------



## wingfoot (Oct 28, 2003)

what type of system do you have


----------



## bilibom (Jan 8, 2006)

type of my system is not necessary in order to answer this question...


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Your RAM is not running at the right frequency.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yes it is! 

*bilibom*, we're just kidding you. Really, how in the world would we know how to answer the question without knowing anything about your system? Please, think about it before you answer.


----------



## bilibom (Jan 8, 2006)

ok ok although I dont think its necessary I ll tell u my system.
athlon 64 3200+
a8v deluxe
kingston 2 GB
geforce 6600 gt

Well?...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That system should run the memory at 400mhz.

See how easy that was?


----------



## bilibom (Jan 8, 2006)

Yes of course, I knew that. But that was not my question.
I have 4 dimms of 512MB (kingston pc3200, 400Mhz).
I m not sure if their frequency is at the right timing(400).
PCmark05 tells me their frequency is at 333.
My questions r:
-How can I check the real frequency, real time?
-How can I set proper timings(400) if they r not?


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

It does depend on the motherboard bios, some set the frequency automatically some allow you to tweak the settings. Check in Bios to see what the ram is set to.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's amazing what more details can accomplish. I'm still curious as to how we could have possibly determined what you wanted from the first message. I'd love to hear an explanation of why that was sufficient information.


----------



## bilibom (Jan 8, 2006)

@big bear,
thanks for your reply.
I have already checked bios, I couldnt see where. I dont like the word 'tweak', I dont want tweak anything, u see. Just set the proper timing.
Could u plz tell me where exackly in bios can I do that?

@JohnWill,
I still believe that info of my system r not necessary for my questions, which havent been answered yet. 
Allow me repeat them.

1.How can I see my ram's timing/frequency, now.
2.How can I change the number,if its not the proper.
(I m not asking for the proper number, I know it already-400)

I hope this time I was completely clear


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

When you're asking for free help, it's normally a good idea to be a bit more accommodating and a little less sarcastic. It makes people more inclined to offer assistance.

In the BIOS under Advanced Chipset Features, you will find an entry to either automatically identify the memory or manually set the speed. If it's not detected properly, you can set it manually there. In my BIOS, it's DRAM Configuration, it should be something similar in yours. Note that you'll have to also specify stuff like RAS, CAS, RAS to CAS Delay, etc. Those might take some tweaking to get right, but you can start with the specs of the memory you're using. Of course, that's another piece of information we don't have...


----------



## SacsTC (Dec 30, 2003)

You might also consider doing some of your own homework. Like reading the owners manual for your motherboard, which should have that information listed in it, since you don't want to post that info. for us to use to assist you.


----------



## Anon23 (Mar 18, 2005)

don't worry about the word tweaking. Anything that changes ram speed is considered tweaking wether it be bios change or a change from software in the OS environment. That could be a possible thing in windows itself or from 3rd party vendures. Try admin tools and system or performance. They will offer some extra source of info on your system.


----------



## bilibom (Jan 8, 2006)

ok boys, I can tell u any info u want... its not any problem.
The problem is how someone can check the timings of his RAM and how change these timings(266, 333, 400MHz).

@JohnWill, I ll check later my BIOS and inform u if I found it.


----------



## Anon23 (Mar 18, 2005)

You could check to see if your Bios has options for changing that. It's a starting place atleast. Someone else will have to show you the exact spot in 'your' bios. I dont remember enough about bios' to help without looking through one myself. Its not hard if its in there!


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

4 DIMMS is your problem. Depending on the Stepping of your CPU it can restrict 4 sticks to running at 333Mhz instead of 400Mhz.

See here: http://support.asus.com/faq/faq.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

And I have to totally agree with Johnwill. Without further info we'd never know you were using 4 sticks of RAM.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Yep, that was a clue we didn't get.  Of course, they say that entering the BIOS and fixing it is the solution...


----------



## bilibom (Jan 8, 2006)

Well, unfortunately I cant find any option in bios which is about my subject.



Triple6 said:


> 4 DIMMS is your problem. Depending on the Stepping of your CPU it can restrict 4 sticks to running at 333Mhz instead of 400Mhz.
> 
> See here: http://support.asus.com/faq/faq.aspx?SLanguage=en-us
> 
> And I have to totally agree with Johnwill. Without further info we'd never know you were using 4 sticks of RAM.


Who says that 4 dimms is a problem? I have 4 dimms all same, totally 2GB, dual channel mode. Where in the link u wrote says that 4 dimms is a problem?

I can give any info u want, but i havent still received answers in
1) how can I check my ram's timimgs/frequency
2) how can I change it
Seems that no one of u guys can answer about.


----------



## Anon23 (Mar 18, 2005)

He is right. having 4 dims in some systems does slow down the ram! 8)

I was thinking somene had the ram underclocked or something. Assuming it can be. Like bios options for overclocking. guess not!

Sorry, I like combing over problems the slow tedious way.

i'm guessing now you suggest he take out two dimms and see if it tells him it is at the right frequency!! 8)


----------



## jarchack (Apr 1, 2004)

Some motherboards max out at 333Mhz if you are using dual channel.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

bilibom said:


> Well, unfortunately I cant find any option in bios which is about my subject.
> 
> Who says that 4 dimms is a problem? I have 4 dimms all same, totally 2GB, dual channel mode. Where in the link u wrote says that 4 dimms is a problem?
> 
> ...


This will be my last post on the topic, because I quite frankly am tired of your attitude. You appear to be unable to help yourself, even when pointed in the proper direction.

Go to the ASUS FAQ, and select Motherboard, Series, and Model, see the following example. On the second page, it describes the problem. In case all that confuses you, here's the entries you need to use to find the FAQ on your MB. Of course, without the MB model, we would NOT have been able to find this stuff, right?


----------



## bilibom (Jan 8, 2006)

JohnWill and the others, plz...
First of all I m not talking for any "problem". I made 2 clear questions (repeated many times) but seems no one of u can answer them. 
Ok, theres no hard feelings from me, thanks for your interest so far. I hope now someone else in the future could answer.

(PS.JohnWill, my mobo is not A8V but A8V Deluxe. I cant understand why u spoke about "attitude" I think i m quite polite. What else should i do??
Still believe that info for mobo is useless, I asked clearly about rams frequency, how count, how change. I discovered that many people r unable to know it. Can u check your own ram, dear JohnWill?)


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

To defend JohnWill again, if you hadn't given him your system info, for all he knew he RAM could run at 133mhz, or really any speed, but seing the little 939 mobo you have let him know we need to look into that board and PC3200 RAM and known problems.

Yes I know I used the word "problem", because your RAM is running at 333 and you want it at 400, so you can use you CPU at the 2000mhz HL speed with the DDR and dual channel to get your full bandwidth.

Most boards can't run at top speed with all four DIMMs in and so step down to 333. I do believe the A8v Deluxe fits into the most catagory.


----------



## bilibom (Jan 8, 2006)

> if you hadn't given him your system info...


As I said, I can give to anyone, any info. Its not any secret and I have already written many details. 


> ... because your RAM is running at 333 and you want it at 400


How do u know this? (that my ram's running at 333)
But this is one of my questions..."How can I count my Ram's frequency"?
Answer me to this, and I ll let u know in which number my ram's running this very time! 


> Most boards can't run at top speed with all four DIMMs in and so step down to 333. I do believe the A8v Deluxe fits into the most catagory.


I put on 4 dimms in order to have dual channel mode, which my mobo supports (I know i can also have it with 2). Nowhere in mobo's manual says that steps down to 333. The only says is that if u put 4x1GB, u ll have 3G tottaly instead of 4G.
Is there any link which prooves your opinion?


----------



## jklein (Apr 19, 2003)

Bilibom,
I'm a lurker here and read more to learn than anything else, but I have to say these guys have been immensely patient and, no offense, but getting information about your system has been like pulling teeth. Looks like you've just recently joined, presumable to ask this question, so since your new we'll take a deep breath, unload all the defensive feelings and let's review some things here.

1. This is a free board and kindness/graciousness is valuable currency.
2. These guys are the experts, we are the needy; if they ask for specific info, there's a reason. If we can't fathom the reason, consider that maybe that's why we're the amateurs and they're the experts.
3. Read over your previous posts; you asked how loserOlimbs knew your RAM was running at 333MHz, yet you yourself told us in your earier postings that PCmark05 showed your RAM speed as 333MHz.
4. Just like any case in a court of law, facts mean everything. If you're experiencing a problem with a system, provide all the in-depth technical information you can find, no matter how unrelated it might appear to you: Motherboard number (all of it, not just the package name), RAM type and part number (there's more than one flavor of RAM for each type), BIOS version and manufacturer, Processor part number (not just speed), PC Company (if appicable), periphials connected (yes, they can make a difference), and anything else you can think of. In your particular case, the motherboard and BIOS type will determine how your motherboard handles RAM. 

It helps to keep your system info recorded in a text file or something so that when anyone asks, you can just cut and paste and BAM, there it is. Don't worry, no one's going to be able to use it to hack into your system.

Hope that clears up why everyone keeps trying to pull information out of you...it really IS relevent. Chalk it up to misunderstanding and let's move on. If you need any terms explained, don't be afraid to ask. That's what everyone's here for, and trust me, everyone knows how intolerably frustrating computers can be.

All I can offer on your questions is, 1) Other than BIOS, which everyone's trying to help you with already, you can take your RAM down to a local computer shop and have them test your RAM and make sure it runs at the right speed, and 2) BIOS and/or motherboard jumper settings are what determine RAM speed; sometimes it's autosensed, sometimes it's manually changed....it depends on the motherboard and BIOS manufacturer. By knowing what the full motherboard part number and BIOS manufacturer/version you have, these guys should be able to help you out with that, even if the answer is "you can't".

BTW, have you tried calling your motherboard and/or RAM manufacturer and asking them? That would be one sure-fire way to investigate loserOlimb's theory on the dual channel RAM frequency. Many times you might get a suggestion from someone about something they've heard, but it's simply a pointer for you or some other reader to follow; they might not remember where they read it, but it might job someone's memory or give you something to ask your manufacturer. 

From your own post, if your Motherboard sees four 1GB modules of RAM as only 3GB, sounds like something's goofy with the way your motherboard is designed and I would not be a bit surprised if it dropped buss speed with 4 pieces of RAM. Heck, I'd personally be more concerned with losing 1GB of RAM than 67MHz of RAM speed (400-333MHz).

Hope this helps,

Jeff K.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

bilibom said:


> JohnWill and the others, plz...
> First of all I m not talking for any "problem". I made 2 clear questions (repeated many times) but seems no one of u can answer them.
> Ok, theres no hard feelings from me, thanks for your interest so far. I hope now someone else in the future could answer.
> 
> ...


I'm forced to post once more, even though I swore I wouldn't. Yes, I entered A8V instead of A8V Deluxe, so shoot me.  When I enter the "proper" model, the FAQ is exactly the same, in the same location, and so is the solution.


> It is a protective function when system cannot boot up or any instable symptoms due to memory itself.
> Please enter BIOS setting and manually adjust memory frequency to 200MHz.


I presume all that's left is for one of us to buy a plane ticket and come and adjust the BIOS?


----------



## Anon23 (Mar 18, 2005)

Wait!!!

Are you asking how to properly formulate ram frequency??? From a generic formula? I think everyone thinks you are asking for how to use programs to detect it. 

This isn't all a big misunderstanding is it?

the only way generally to count the ram frequency is to use a program that pre runs it and tells you the frequency(windows for instance) which is what they are telling you by giving you programs and telling you about the bios. The bios is the only way to change it. And it depends on if you can because you have all 4 dimms which affects the speed on some mobos. The only programs besides your bios are just programs that change the bios settings.

there are formulas so you can take the basic info on your own and manually calculate the rams frequency. But you will have the same physical situation they are all talking about to calculate.

They ARE giving you info on how to get it to the right frequency, but you have to do it different ways based on how your system is. In otherwords how your motherboard deals with stuff wich requires they know what mother board you have. Thats how a guy in a tech store would do it also. You just dont see him do it.

And like john just said the deluxe is the same as the normal. A deluxe board usually just comes with more addaptors or something. Its basically the same board which is why he ran into the same manual. Do what he said the manual said! 8)

And if you read jkleins post its gives you a pretty indepth description of why they ask you stuff.


----------



## bilibom (Jan 8, 2006)

Too much blablabla, zero answers ...
Althought i need too much time to answer to all u wrote, I must answer in order to make clear some points.
@jklein,


> 1. This is a free board and kindness/graciousness is valuable currency.


Never said the opossite.


> 2. These guys are the experts...


I hope they are...But when they cant find out how much is their ram's frequency, maybe r not so experts 


> 3. Read over your previous posts; you asked how loserOlimbs knew your RAM was running at 333MHz, yet you yourself told us in your earier postings that PCmark05 showed your RAM speed as 333MHz.


I now think u r not serious enough...because pcmark05 says so, doesnt means its really so. If yes, now I wouldnt ask. Pcmark05 is another story and i m gonna later create another thread about this program.[btw, if u know u can answer now. I m full member. I make all tests but I see no score. Only says me"_System suite must be selected and run to obtain a PCMark score_"Do u know why]
Do u really need a program like pcmark05 to check your memory frequency? Dont u know any other way? I dont trust these sites. PcPitStop.com says me"low video performance" and that my card is at 47% comparing with other owners. I asked them about in their forum, they couldnt explain why. But my card is new and not tweaked.


> Don't worry, no one's going to be able to use it to hack into your system.


Never said i worry. Many times I said I can give any info.

@JohnWill,


> I'm forced to post once more...


who forced u? 


> ...even though I swore I wouldn't


Oh no! You shouldnt do that. 


> Yes, I entered A8V instead of A8V Deluxe, so shoot me


Dont worry,i wont. The exact model of the mobo is not important. I m talking for rams frequency only. How can that link help me?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I didn't realise my link only went to the main search page.

Just to clarify, even though its been posted already:



> Why does A8V Deluxe automatically down-grade from DDR400 to DDR333 when four DIMMs of memory are plugged?
> 
> Answer:
> 
> ...


So, what you need to do is enter the BIOS and change the frequency from 333Mhz to 400Mhz. You can also enter the BIOS setup and see what speed its running at now. You should have the manual to tell you how to enter the setup and change the setting.

You asked how we knew it was running at 333Mhz...well because you said in PCMark05 it said the frequency was 333Mhz. We assumed you didn't lie and PCMark is usualy right. If you want the definitive answer then go into the BIOS as you've instructed and see if its correct.

Populating all four slots on Athlon64 based boards usually leads to a downgrade in memory frequency; that is a known issue with older revisions of the Athlon64. Its even worse when tryinmg to use 4 double sided modules.


----------



## jklein (Apr 19, 2003)

bilibom said:


> Too much blablabla, zero answers ...


Not very kind or gracious there, bud. These guys really ARE trying to help you out



bilibom said:


> Never said the opossite.
> I hope they are...But when they cant find out how much is their ram's frequency, maybe r not so experts


They're not trying to find out their own RAM's frequency, they're trying to help you figure out how to determine your own RAM's frequency.



bilibom said:


> I now think u r not serious enough...because pcmark05 says so, doesnt means its really so.


Dude, you're missing my point: you told us that's what it said, but when we mentioned that your RAM was running at 333MHz, you exclaimed "how could you know that??" You told us, that's how...doesn't matter how accurate PCmark05 is or how much we or you like or don't like it.



bilibom said:


> I dont trust these sites. PcPitStop.com says me"low video performance" and that my card is at 47% comparing with other owners. I asked them about in their forum, they couldnt explain why.


Granted you have to take any free advice you get from "these sites" with a grain of salt, but hey, it's free. Not sure why you're card showed different performance than the others on their forum, but I would bet that their computers weren't "exactly" the same as yours either. There's a lot of things that can affect video card performance, both software and hardware. And if they tweaked and you didn't, they'd probably have better performance.



bilibom said:


> Never said i worry. Many times I said I can give any info.


Yet when asked, you act reluctant to give it or give vague references and when we try to clarify specific points we're replied to with "Too much blablabla, zero answers".



bilibom said:


> Dont worry,i wont. The exact model of the mobo is not important. I m talking for rams frequency only. How can that link help me?


Yes, it IS important, since as has been said over and over again, different motherboards handle RAM frequency measurements and adjustments (both manually and autosensed) differently.

Did you honestly READ the link? Enter in the search criteria that was given to you, click on "Search", then go to the second page of the FAQ list. There's a FAQ that is actually entitled "Why does A8V Deluxe automatically down-grade from DDR400 to DDR333 when four DIMMs of memory are plugged?"...THAT, my friend, is exactly your question, so that is exactly "how that link can help" you.

Click on that FAQ link and you get your answer as to "why" this is happening with your RAM: "It is a protective function when system cannot boot up or any instable symptoms due to memory itself. Please enter BIOS setting and manually adjust memory frequency to 200MHz."

Now, why does it say to adjust it to 200MHz and how should you do that on your board? The manual will tell you how, Asus tech support will help you figure out why and talk you through figuring it out. They know what causes it since there's a FAQ on their site addressing it, so their tech support will be the best source of information to help you out. And you should be able to trust them...

Technical Support Team (US Only)
Motherboard and General Product Support :
Email: http://vip.asus.com/eservice/techserv.aspx
Tel: 502-995-0883 (select option 3)
Fax: 502-933-8713

Hope this helps clear some things up; like I said, we are really trying to help but you gotta work with us here,
Jeff K.


----------



## bilibom (Jan 8, 2006)

Triple6, its obvious u dont read my posts. Plz, read them.
Where exackly in BIOS can i do what u said? I didnt find anything

Once more, I ask a link which prooves what u said in you last paragraph.


----------



## bilibom (Jan 8, 2006)

> Not very kind or gracious there, bud. These guys really ARE trying to help you out


I appreciate their efforts. But I have also to report the result after so much time(=zero, as u know).



> They're not trying to find out their own RAM's frequency, they're trying to help you figure out how to determine your own RAM's frequency.


U cant find someone else ram frequency, when u cant find out yours!! Sounds funny.



> .Dude, you're missing my point: you told us that's what it said, but when we mentioned that your RAM was running at 333MHz, you exclaimed "how could you know that??" You told us, that's how...doesn't matter how accurate PCmark05 is or how much we or you like or don't like it.


No, u r wrong. I never said how much is my ram. I ASKED TO LEARN HOW CAN I FOUND OUT HOW MUCH IT IS (I have written this 100 times...)



> Granted you have to take any free advice you get from "these sites" with a grain of salt, but hey, it's free...


Free or not free,its the result which counts.



> ,... but I would bet that their computers weren't "exactly" the same as yours either


No, we r talking about comparing same computers. U can go check it yourself instead of write wrong theory.



> There's a lot of things that can affect video card performance, both software and hardware


Why dont u tell them, then? But i can say its a new card with latest drivers on. Tell me what else should i do(So far u have advised me, people,to go to technicians the rams..Now its time to say the same and for graph..card.maybe? )



> And if they tweaked and you didn't, they'd probably have better performance


"Tweaking"?! For heaven's shake, how many do u think can tweak their cards? Usually, people who do that, damage their cards. Exept if u think that everyone is expert as u,boys here,r...



> Yet when asked, you act reluctant to give it or give vague references ..


I just didnt want to write useless details, so that we focus in the subject. Finally u see i was right. We have spend so much time so far and not a result yet.



> and when we try to clarify specific points we're replied to with "Too much blablabla, zero answers".


No, of course not.



> Yes, it IS important, since as has been said over and over again, different motherboards handle RAM frequency measurements and adjustments (both manually and autosensed) differently.


Have u understood which r my questions exackly? I believe not.



> There's a FAQ that is actually entitled "Why does A8V Deluxe automatically down-grade from DDR400 to DDR333 when four DIMMs of memory are plugged?"...THAT, my friend, is exactly your question


No,myfriend, no. *This IS NOT my question*! Why dont u just read my first posts...
U r right that i didnt read that link because i didnt understand it. That why i honestly asked"how this link can help me".



> Now, why does it say to adjust it to 200MHz and how should you do that on your board? The manual will tell you how,


I dont speak with theories. I have manual in frond of me.Only says that "mobo supports up to 4GB using DDR 400/233/266 DIMMS.The ultra fast 400MHz memory bus delivers the required bandwid for the latest 3D graphics.....etc etc" But anyway,lets not fall away from our subject.I m not asking if or why 400 goes to 333.



> Please enter BIOS setting and manually adjust memory frequency to 200MHz."
> 
> Now, why does it say to adjust it to 200MHz and how should you do that on your board


cpu fsb frequency is already at 200MHz.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Have you looked under Memclock mode? Do you want mommy to hold your hand?

If you are so unsatisfied with us then why don't you take it into a computer shop and pay a professional to fix it. Its obvious you are way in over your head and your computer skills are equal to that of your people skills; which appear to be non existent.


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Is this guy for real, this could almost be SirKenin winding you all up.


----------



## bilibom (Jan 8, 2006)

Triple6 said:


> Have you looked under Memclock mode? Do you want mommy to hold your hand?
> 
> If you are so unsatisfied with us then why don't you take it into a computer shop and pay a professional to fix it. Its obvious you are way in over your head and your computer skills are equal to that of your people skills; which appear to be non existent.


Now u becoming rude. U need respect the person who talk with, as I do. If u cant help its not your fault.So dont feel badly. But at least dont insult me. Respect all the time i spend writing my posts.
My mommy has nothing to do with.
U tell me fix it...Fix what my dear boy? I m not talking for any problem who needs fixing. U need read my posts carefully cause its clean that u havent understood much...


----------



## wingfoot (Oct 28, 2003)

wow you guys are patient bunch I was the first to respond ,and his answer was all I needed to hear and I was finished . I am curious though as to what kind of video card he is running


----------



## Anon23 (Mar 18, 2005)

restate your question in another way. Its common that peoples questions sound like two question or more when it comes to computers. Are you asking for a guide to how ram works?

I have a link to a long descriptin of how ram works, but it only includes up to when ddr dram first came out.

Ram is not as changable as software. You dont go into something and preprogram ram. And its frequency is a measurment of several other things about the ram. the way you change ram is through the bios. Thats the most basic part of the computer unless you can program in your controler and chips etc. The normal way to change that if its changable is to use the bios.

the only other way to change it is to change a file storing the bios information. But you need the same amount of knowledge to change it as to change it in the bios' program at your compters startup.

Here are some odd links. Do they help?

http://computer.howstuffworks.com/ram.htm

http://www.computermemoryupgrade.net/how-computer-memory-works.html

http://www.micron.com/k12/semiconductors/hrw.html

http://www.geocities.com/SiliconValley/2072/ramworks.htm

http://searchmobilecomputing.techtarget.com/sDefinition/0,,sid40_gci523855,00.html

http://www.governpub.com/CIA-Abbreviations-K-N/MHz.php

http://www.csgnetwork.com/cpuclockcalc.html

http://www.flexbeta.net/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t6377.html

http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/printpage/133

http://forums.tweaktown.com/showthread.php?p=229878#post229878

the only way to use your computer is to learn how it works. If you only use software you only have to learn so much. If you want to play with your hardware you have to learn more. Thats why there are terms for differnt user lvs and experience. Computers are a tool. And engineering tool made by engineers. They reflect this to their core. You can only do as much with a computer as you know how, like any tool. If you dont learn how they work you cant do anything. The question is how much do you want to learn and how much will you lend to other people to do for you. If others do it for you they need to have the info that you would use if you were doing it. Thats why people ask for your computer specs. else you must give as detailed an explenation of what you want when the person is not in front of you.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Adjusting your RAM will look very similar to this
http://images.planetamd64.com/athildja/KN1 SLI images/Bios/MemClock.jpg
You can view your RAM speed the same way, 200mhz in DDR is 400 effective which is what you want. What you have is 166, or 333 effective.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Ohhh, the humor...and the sadness.

You have yet to respect anyone who has posted; you have insulted Johnwill, probably the smartest and most respected person on these boards, and disrepected everyone else as well.

Honestly I can't see why you haven't been banned, but personally I'm finding this very amusing.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

bigbear said:


> Is this guy for real, this could almost be SirKenin winding you all up.


laughed out loud with this one!!!!


----------



## pugmug (Jun 13, 2005)

This thread kind of remindes me of talking to a child that ask why,why, why but here in this thread the question is how,how, how. So the answer is, BECAUSE I SAID SO! lol. If you want to know that bad take math and computer science classes on your own time,at your own cost and come back and enlighten the rest of us with your knowledge.
ps. bilibom-leave it alone or go elseware,PLEASE.


----------



## bilibom (Jan 8, 2006)

Triple6 said:


> Ohhh, the humor...and the sadness.
> 
> You have yet to respect anyone who has posted; you have insulted Johnwill, probably the smartest and most respected person on these boards, and disrepected everyone else as well.
> 
> Honestly I can't see why you haven't been banned, but personally I'm finding this very amusing.


U r pathetic. U made another post just to waste time and insult me and the forum. Gongratulations, what else shall i say.
When did i insult Joghwill? Plz read my posts and find out how polite i m since now. Maybe hes indeed the smartest one, but u r a zero with such attitude.When u become a mod, start bann anyone u wish. U amusing me too I hope u wont bother me again,thanks.


----------



## bilibom (Jan 8, 2006)

loserOlimbs said:


> Adjusting your RAM will look very similar to this
> http://images.planetamd64.com/athildja/KN1 SLI images/Bios/MemClock.jpg
> You can view your RAM speed the same way, 200mhz in DDR is 400 effective which is what you want. What you have is 166, or 333 effective.


Ok its setted to 200, so that means my ram is at 400MHz?
So i was right that pcmark05 was wrong when told me i have 333, and the same for people who told me that with 4 dimms i must have 333


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

replay said:


> laughed out loud with this one!!!!


I have been watching with interest the way this guy has systematically asked a question and constantly argued with everybody that has tried to help. 
He has done the same on the other two threads he has started.
Now for somebody who has just joined I find it a little odd that someone can behave in this manner.
Surely this has to be someone with a grudge to carry on like this, I know i could way off the mark but to me it seems one hell of a coincidence to me.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Well, I am not doubting PCmark, but the BIOS is pretty much the best way to find it...


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

I see bilibom is back as "nost"... once a troll, always a troll


----------



## nost (Jan 17, 2006)

What would u do if they post your analysis in public mr smart guy?


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

No problem, bilibom/nost... if I send it, they can post it. If I were asking for help, I'd try very hard not to come in with a beligerent and ignorant attitude. I'm surprised you've gotten as much help as you have... that is only because some of the people here are more tolerant than I am.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I think we've had enough fun here, I'm going to close this. I'll apparently have to sharpen my moderator pen if I leave it open any longer.


----------

